# 93 Trek Antelope 820



## vandy343 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a 93 Antelope and i was wondering if i could buy a modern rigid for and put that on i dont want to order a new fork and not have it work thanks for your help.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Get the axle to crown distance and offset right and it will work fine.


----------



## vandy343 (Aug 7, 2009)

ummmmm could you help me out with this. im pretty new to all of this.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Axle to crown , how long is your fork ? Suspension fork ? How much travel ? Needs to be close to the same length . Offset is also called rake . Imagine a straight line drawn thru your head tube to the ground , how much does your front axle sit in front of your imaginary line ?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you replacing a suspension fork, or replacing a rigid fork? You should ask at your local bike shop since they'll probably be a big help in switching the new fork for you.

Odds are it is 1" and will ride fine with a standard non suspension corrected Tange or what have you that can be found on eBay.

Once you know the exact size you need, something like this should be fine:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Light-Tan...5566dd874&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_7081wt_1087

Probably an upgrade from what was on there originally.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Odds are it is 1" and will ride fine with a standard non suspension corrected Tange or what have you that can be found on eBay.


You really think a 93 Trek is going to be 1"? Doubt that.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> You really think a 93 Trek is going to be 1"? Doubt that.


Uhh, okay. Maybe not? The Trek model the OP is talking about is a lower end mtb but I don't know the spec off hand, do you? Per Mombat: the higher end 850/830 were oversized from '91 but the lower end 'town oriented' 820/800 weren't. As for a '93 820, I am not totally sure.

I gave him a link to an auction that has both 1" and 1 1/8th" forks in a variety of steerer lengths that should probably cover what he would need, and advised him to ask the LBS to be sure of the sizes.

But thanks for your contribution too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

vandy343 said:


> ummmmm could you help me out with this. im pretty new to all of this.


You're going to need a bike shop's help. You'll be looking or a 1" threaded, non-suspension corrected fork. The crown race size will be either 26.4 or 27.0. The current fork and crown race will have to be removed to determine if your headset will work with the new fork.


----------



## vandy343 (Aug 7, 2009)

Alright so what you guys are saying is that i couldnt buy a new fork from a website and just throw it on?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*Correcto'*



vandy343 said:


> Alright so what you guys are saying is that i couldnt buy a new fork from a website and just throw it on?


that's what they're sayin...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

vandy343 said:


> Alright so what you guys are saying is that i couldnt buy a new fork from a website and just throw it on?


Correct. To sum up what others have said.

Axle to crown. Important due to it's effect on head tube angle. This will make the bike handle more quick and twitchy, or slow and choppery. Measure from the axle (use a pencil in the drops) to just under your bottom headset cup, in mm's. Should be 460 something or other, give or take a handful of mm's (not the chocolate ones...) To keep the handling the same, you'll need a fork of the same dimension.

Threaded v/s threadless. Very different, not interchangeable. Different stems, and headsets. Also, 1" vs 1 1/8", important distinction, and we can't tell you, particularly without any pics. Do some research. Learn.

It's possible you'll find a fork the same length steerer, but doubtful. Most new ones need to be cut to length. Used? Be careful in your measurements and purchasing decisions, (don't buy one shorter than yours, you can't stretch steerer tubes, again, measured in mm's)

So, you'll need the appropriate tool to cut it. You'll also need to swap the crown race to your new one from the old one.

Nope, definitely not a slap it on scenario. Not a tire, or a pair of grips. But not rocket science either. I'd recommend a friendly LBS (not all are, but they do exist) DIYing with the amount of knowledge you're currently in possession of will likely end up with you, having fewer teeth....


----------

